# Water temp gauge?



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

Is it possible to install a water temperature gauge on one of these old tractors? If so, how would one go about it? What I have is an 8N with front distributor.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Randy, I have seen people tap the head at a water jacket and get a sending unit also I have seen a radiator hose cut and a section put in to accept a sending unit but as for a factory spot there is none.

As long as the cooling system on these engines are in good repair it is almost impossible to over heat.

HTH


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- it sure is! 

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/fordtemp.jpg></center>

Here is a pic of the same engine in a Ford truck with the temperature pickup guage installed in the block -- It is just in front of the oil filter assembly. 

One of the best things done by Ford on this tractors was to install an extra large cooling system. The tempature that you really want to monitor is your cylinderhead. Too hot and you will warp your cylinderhead and blow a headgasket. On your flathead, there is usually a flatboss up by the water outlet that it oftentimes drilled and tapped for a temp sensor by the brave. 
I have never done this myself, but I have seen it done numerous times. You can also install a "T" in the radiator upper hose for the temp sensor.


----------



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

Okay,

Thanks guys. I guess I just need to invest in a new cooling system. This tractor overheats all the time when cutting with a 5 foot brushog.

Randy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh yeah --- you have something else wrong there buddy. The N
should never overheat unless you have a major problem in the cooling system. Did you check the water flow out of the radiator?
Do you have a fan shroud? Is the radiator packed with debris?
Hopefully it is not something major. Let us know!!!!!

-Andy


----------



## farmallb (Nov 6, 2003)

Andy,

The radiator is not stock, my brother made it. It is a good radiator and the tractor ran fine for years with it. The water is flowing so I figure the water pump is working. 

It does not have a fan shroud. How much would that help? It didn't have one when we bought it, and hasn't had one since. That has been around 20 years.

The radiator is not packed with debris. It is very clean between the fins.

How do you suggest I check the flow of water out of the radiator?

Are there any good additives to use that would clean out the inside of the radiator without having to remove it and have it professionally cleaned?

Thanks for all of the help.

Randy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Andy, what year did Ford use that engen in a truck? Always wonderd if they used it in anything else.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

*'41 truck with 4 cyl.*

Paul,
I know that you could get a 4 in the '41. I don't know of any others. It was said that they were mostly city delivery panel trucks.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

cool thanks. Always figured they would not wast tooling, and use that motor in something else.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Popping this up becouse I am thinking of adding a guage to mine.[Why? who knows. I have the guage and figure"what the heck" ] Now my N does not have that boss on the side like the later ones had. Anyone hear of drilling a head without that boss? I would much rather mount the snesor in the head, beciuse thats the most important place for it.


----------

